# HARC CORR Racing at Mike's 6/13/09!!!!



## Courtney Vaughan

Round #6 of the 2009 HARC Series at Mike's is going to be our first OFFICIAL event to add the CORR trucks into the mix!

We started out with around 12 trucks at Round #2, then 15 or so at Round #3, and then 22 at Round #4!!! We've worked out most of the kinks, and it's time that we officially add these classes to the rotation!

I would like everyone who has a Slash, SC10, SC8, and Slayer to come on out and let's make this one a HUGE success for the CORR classes!

1/8 buggy and truggy will still be the premier classes, along with novice, and any other classes of 4 or more of the same type of car. So get ready for a busy day if you're running more than one class!!

So, here's how this is going to go down:

-1/10 CORR Stock Class: Open to 2wd Traxxas Slash trucks only (at this time), with stock motor/tires/ESC/6-cell battery (or 2-cell lipo) only allowed. Suspension and chassis mods are allowed. *we may want to investigate opening this up to the SC10 RTR's as well, but at this time they are considered mod.

-1/10 CORR Mod Class: Open to Traxxas Slash 2wd and Team Associated SC10 2wd trucks only (at this time). Any motor/tire/ESC/battery choice is allowed. Suspension and chassis mods are allowed.

-1/8 CORR Class: Open to Team Associated SC8 or Traxxas Slayer (or similar 1/8 4wd CORR style) trucks only (at this time). Must be a production based CORR style truck.....no home-made stuff allowed!!! Electric or Nitro allowed. Suspension and chassis mods are allowed.

Heats will be 5 minutes each, A-mains will be 7:30 minutes for 1/10 and 10 minutes for 1/8, B-mains and below will be 5 minutes.

As usual, entry fees are as follows:
CORR and Novice Classes $15
All others $25
Additional classes only $10

Cash payouts in ALL classes!

I want this race to be a big as possible, and here's why:
I've been working on getting some sponsors for the HARC Toys-for-Tots race this year, and things are going well. In the past you guys have donated toys, paid your race fees, and asked for nothing in return. This year, I have been working so that you will get something in return! I have collected over $750 worth of prizes so far to give away at the event! And not junk either......good stuff! The reason I'm pushing Round #6 in June is because I will be taking lots of video and photos of the races, and will be making a bid to Traxxas and Associated to provide us with some even bigger and better prizes! My goal is to have $1000+ worth of prizes to give away via a random draw for all entries into the Toys-For-Tots race!

So, we need as many of you guys as possible out there for this race, and we need to show the manufactures that we're a solid customer base for them! I also want a picture of ALL of the racers with ALL of their cars lined up ou on the track......gonna be a COOL shot!

So, help me out guys and do your best to June 19th on your calendar and save the day to help us pump this series up! The hopeful end result is that we will have a truckload of toys in December for a lot of needy children, and a lot of prizes for everyone else that comes out and races!



And don't forget, we will be racing CORR classes as well at The River Track in a few weeks as well (5/09), so bring it!!!!


----------



## mofreaka

Sounds like a blast..Already working on getting the weekend off..lol
Question...... would the new Mini Slash be able to run in the Mod. class or you want to keep it all 10th scale?


----------



## Courtney Vaughan

That's why I posted this early.....because lot of us need like 4-6 weeks advance notice to get the day off work!

hmmmmm.......bring the 1/16 with you to the track sometime between now and 6/19 and let's see how it compares to the bigger trucks. 

If it's not an advantage over the other trucks and the other drivers don't have a problem with it, then I don't see a problem either.

Have to play that one by ear.

Why don't you just spend that money on a second slash and Mod it out!?!?!?

Better yet, get you an 1/8 buggy!!!!!!


----------



## mofreaka

I dont have one(yet...lol), Just wondering if I did would it be included. Its probably too small for mikes track and too big for1/18 racing. Maybe just right for M&Ms dirt track.. but is that track stickin around?? Dont want another full size slash and only wish I could afford an 1/8 scale.. Im pumped for the stock slash class


----------



## Guffinator

The Mini Slash is 4wd


----------



## justinspeed79

Nothing personal guys, but why would you even consider running 1/16 and 1/10 together? The coolest thing about the CORR racing is the scale aspect of it. When was the last time you turned a CORR race on on TV and saw a golf cart out there on track with the big boys.


----------



## madf1man

Dude,I saw that on speed tv the other day!


----------



## Courtney Vaughan

I've been reviewing some lap times from a few sources and I'm considering opening up the stock class to the RTR SC10......again, the RTR version only.....not the kit.

Initial thought was that the tires would be of big advantage, but it's turning out to be that they're so hard this may not be the case.

We will do some more comparing this weekend at the River and will post up here with a final decision.


----------



## harrissmith

CV,

When will you be at the River? I have an SC10 with stock tires and Slash tires. The Slash tires are noticeably better at M&M and I'd guess they're better at Mike's too.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan

will be at the River tomorrow (saturday)

Bring those trucks and race with us!


----------



## gkcontra

just a thought, but what about this truck: http://cgi.ebay.com/1-10-Electric-RC-Buggy-RC-Car-RC-Truck-4WD-Off-Road_W0QQitemZ170320790214QQcmdZViewItemQQptZRadio_Control_Vehicles?hash=item27a7e902c6&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1205%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318%7C301%3A1%7C293%3A1%7C294%3A50

Looks like a slash knockoff, maybe OK for mod? And before its suggested, I don't have one just thinking out loud.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan

4 wheel drive is not allowed in these classes at this time.


----------



## harrissmith

Dang it. Couldn't make it.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan

Ok, so did some comparing of the SC10 this weekend, and I have decided that we will allow STOCK SC10 RTR's to run in the CORR Stock class along with the Slashes. There's just simply not much difference at all. In STOCK form, the SC10 RTR seems smoother in some areas, and takes a beating in others. Exact opposite for the Slash. In a head-to-head battle with 2 equal drivers, neither truck is going to give an advantage that would win or lose a race. 

I believe that at $229 for the RTR SC10, it opens up more choices for all these newbies and it still maintains the initial goals of that class: fun, competitive, and cheap.

Get'em ready for the 6/13 at Mike's fellas!


----------



## Courtney Vaughan

Guff painted up a new body for me and I painted up my wheels.......a little half-arse, but it came out ok.


----------



## mmorrow

The new layout at Mikes should work well with slashs and 1/8 scales. 
It will be ready for this weekend and racing starts at 11:00 am


Damm CV that is orange!!
But I like it.

See yall next weekend at the river track


----------



## Courtney Vaughan

BTW Guff....I wasn't calling your paint job Half-Arse....I was calling the paint job on the wheels that I did that.

Only 2 weeks away guys!!!! Can't wait! Did a few mods to the Slash, and am completely refurbishing the Xray.....so I'm already itching to run!

BTW guys, Mike's is doing away with house transponders. They actually did away with them as of January 1st of this year, but have been kind enough to let us keep runnging them. However they are causing too many problems, so they have decided to enforce their policy. Those of you who were at their last club race will understand completely! 

I stand behind them on this, so please make arrangements to make sure you have your own PT

If you have multiple vehicles, some good 3M velcro and a couple of micro deans connectors is a good way to make 1 transponder swap between several vehicles. 

Mike's is also going to have new ones for sale.


----------



## kilana

Courtney Vaughan said:


> Guff painted up a new body for me and I painted up my wheels.......a little half-arse, but it came out ok.


CV...looking good! =) Are the front tires reversed or is that the latest trend in off-road racing?


----------



## Courtney Vaughan

actually, I did it wrong.....your supposed to reverse the tread on the rear tires for more forward bite. But dumb-arse me reversed the front instead!


----------



## madf1man

But then its not stock!!!! I'll be there with mine in stock rotation unless ya'll are faster reversed!


----------



## Guffinator

I love that color!


----------



## zxeric

I should have one in time for this race, hopefully ! What kind of chassis and suspension mods are you guys doing in the stock class ?


----------



## Courtney Vaughan

I, personally, have made the following changes:

-swap the rear tires around to get more forward bite (haven't tried this yet, so don't know if it will work, but one of the Traxxas factory guys is running around telling everyone it does)
-upgraded to the aluminum shocks (they are A LOT more consistent than the stock ones, whether you have the aluminum caps or not)
-added about 4 oz of lead weights to the front of the chassis to keep it from flying nose high so easily (the body tends to catch air easily and acts like a sail&#8230;.this helps slightly)
-installed the included 23T pinion (made a WORLD of difference&#8230;&#8230;single best mod from taking it out of the box!)
-installed shock limiters to keep the wheels from rubbing the body under full compression (also trimmed out the body around the wheel wells a little more)
-installed 40wt losi oil front and rear (seems to be a good balance between too soft and too stiff)
-2S lipo battery (doesn't seem to be any different than the junk 6-cell NIMH I had at first, it just lasts longer)

Other than that, mine's bone stock&#8230;&#8230;and I'm really pleased with all of those changes!

P.S. I intended to fix the steering rack pop-out issue by getting longer screws to go through to the top-side of the chassis, but have not found the correct length screw yet.


----------



## zxeric

Anything on the body ?? I really like the pro line bug body.


----------



## jboehm

My planned changes following the last race. Extra pinion and spur gears and I will install aluminum shock caps since I popped 3 shocks. Beyond that i will play with the spring spacers and let it rip.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan

No rules on the body being changed, but I think we'd prefer to have a field of CORR replica trucks&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.


----------



## zxeric

i understand on the body. but it sure does look cool


----------



## Courtney Vaughan

that does look cool!

get it if you want to.....we won't stop you from racing with us!


----------



## Courtney Vaughan

oh man.....I am SO getting that after I my new body is trashed! Now all they need is a baja buggy body and it'll look like a field of all the different classe from the baja 1000!!!!!

hmmmm....I wonder if the bandit body will fit!?!?!?


----------



## Courtney Vaughan

hmmmm.....leaves something to be desired. I wonder what it would look like with band front wheels?

I'd bet Proline could come up with some more realistic front tires, body, & wing.


Again, would be a COOL class with buggy, truck, and VW baja replicas running around!


----------



## Guffinator

That bug body rocks


----------



## wily

Ty has re-made another Monster Energy body and Robert(oldest son) has made one with Red Bull.

Should be fun!









Will


----------



## mmorrow

will is that your purse? jk


----------



## wily

What is mine is mine and what is hers is mine!

Who am I kidding?


----------



## xtermenator

Courtney Vaughan said:


> I, personally, have made the following changes:
> 
> -swap the rear tires around to get more forward bite (haven't tried this yet, so don't know if it will work, but one of the Traxxas factory guys is running around telling everyone it does)
> -upgraded to the aluminum shocks (they are A LOT more consistent than the stock ones, whether you have the aluminum caps or not)
> -added about 4 oz of lead weights to the front of the chassis to keep it from flying nose high so easily (the body tends to catch air easily and acts like a sail&#8230;.this helps slightly)
> -installed the included 23T pinion (made a WORLD of difference&#8230;&#8230;single best mod from taking it out of the box!)
> -installed shock limiters to keep the wheels from rubbing the body under full compression (also trimmed out the body around the wheel wells a little more)
> -installed 40wt losi oil front and rear (seems to be a good balance between too soft and too stiff)
> -2S lipo battery (doesn't seem to be any different than the junk 6-cell NIMH I had at first, it just lasts longer)
> 
> Other than that, mine's bone stock&#8230;&#8230;and I'm really pleased with all of those changes!
> 
> P.S. I intended to fix the steering rack pop-out issue by getting longer screws to go through to the top-side of the chassis, but have not found the correct length screw yet.


I reveresed my stock tires and on my track tey seemed to have better grip..don't know about Mikes.


----------



## mmorrow

stop telling people about all my slash tricks. Thanks CV for letting the cat out of the bag. yall will soon see how fast a stock slash can be next weekend. : )


----------



## Courtney Vaughan

ok ok ok....sorry Mark!

Now, can I have my radio back!?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## jboehm

I have decided to create another pileup in the pit lane.


----------



## Guffinator

jboehm said:


> I have decided to create another pileup in the pit lane.


That was your handy work eh? I was wondering.


----------



## jboehm

Guffinator said:


> That was your handy work eh? I was wondering.


When in doubt always blame it on the rookie.


----------



## sds1029

Courtney Vaughan said:


> -1/10 CORR Stock Class: Open to 2wd Traxxas Slash trucks only (at this time), with stock motor/tires/ESC/6-cell battery (or 2-cell lipo) only allowed. Suspension and chassis mods are allowed. *we may want to investigate opening this up to the SC10 RTR's as well, but at this time they are considered mod.
> 
> -1/10 CORR Mod Class: Open to Traxxas Slash 2wd and Team Associated SC10 2wd trucks only (at this time). Any motor/tire/ESC/battery choice is allowed. Suspension and chassis mods are allowed.


I have one quick question. Since I have been out of the hobby for about 8 years, I wanted to come back in with a relatively easy class to race in to begin with. So the CORR Stock is right up my alley. The problem is that I have been looking around and I would like to build my own SC10, since building it is half the fun for me, and I would like to use a Spektrum radio (probably the dx3s or dx3r) to avoid frequency problems and having to buy another radio in the near future (I am planning on an RC8e later this year as well).

Also, at Mike's they have been running a CORR class where the only rule is that you have to use the stock Slash or SC10 tires. This is how I would race during the non-HARC weekends and I want to run a low power brushless setup in those races for the reduced maintenance (I remember how much I hated working on the brushes of motors in the old days). This is the other reason for the radio since I could save both setups in the radio and just switch the motor and ESC for the HARC races.

My question is, if I build my SC10 using the same ESC and motor (XP SC200 and Reedy Radon 17T) as on the RTR SC10, could I still run the stock class? I would have no performance advantage that I can see in this case. I just really don't want to have to come in and start racing mod right away.

Thanks guys,


----------



## Courtney Vaughan

as long as it has the stock ESC, Motor, Tires, and a 6-cell NIMH (or 2S lipo) that come with the SC10 RTR, I don't see this as being an issue. It would be no different than someone buying an RTR and upgrading it to the kit....which is allowed.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan

BTW, we opened up the stock class to the SC10 RTR


----------



## kstoracing

What time are you guys showing up on Sunday? Noonish?


----------



## sds1029

Courtney Vaughan said:


> as long as it has the stock ESC, Motor, Tires, and a 6-cell NIMH (or 2S lipo) that come with the SC10 RTR, I don't see this as being an issue. It would be no different than someone buying an RTR and upgrading it to the kit....which is allowed.


Excellent! Thank you Courtney.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan

Karl......I'll be there from 12-4......several people are getting there at 11 when the track opens.


----------



## jboehm

What is happening Sunday?


----------



## LowBoost

Is the track open on Saturday? (If so, schedule?)


----------



## Courtney Vaughan

we're just going to practice some on Sunday, for the race next weekend.

Not sure what their hours are on Saturday, but I'm sure they're open


----------



## LowBoost

Ohhh OK - I'll see if I can make it Sunday then. Will make some settings changes and specifically LEARN to take/clear the jumps! :headknock

I need as much practice as possible. LOL


----------



## kstoracing

Yeah, between 12 and 1 is a good time for me too. I ordered some calibers so I wont be able to see how they are until the race. Giving Pro-line one more chance...lol.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan

5 more days fellas!!!!!!
went out to Mike's on Sunday and it's a fun track. Kind of tight in some spots for an 1/8 buggy. But overall, a great track for CORR trucks and 1/8 buggies! If you stay in the groove, you can pretty much hammer down the throttle on a stock slash. The 1/8 scales can do some nice drifting action in the tight sections. Was a little difficult to get down at first, but after I got it, it has a really good rhythm to it. However, it you get a hair outside the racing line, it gets REALLY slick. So, consistency is going to win this next race......it won't be the person who can go down the straight the fastest.


----------



## killerkustoms

Definitely not a 5 port or higher track, I was out there a week ago and after the first tank down and dropping my rear diff oil. I was getting around with ease and drifting through all the corners. Can wait till Saturday cause watching those guys race in Victoria was a teaser. CV will there be a sportsman truggy class or only expert at Mike's. I know at River there isn't a choice, just wondering.


----------



## madf1man

I hope there's sportsman. I got beat by beat by some little dudes on Sat and came in last in the main. Thought I had run pretty well actually!


----------



## Courtney Vaughan

If there are less than 10 truggy, we typically run an expert only. Also, in the points series, there is only expert this year.


----------



## madf1man

Thats cool, it don't really matter, its all for fun


----------



## Courtney Vaughan

There was a time when truggy was 20-30 strong, but for the last 2 years or so, it's averaged around 10, so the tracks only want to run one class. 

Trey, you have an electric truggy? I want to check it out!


----------



## madf1man

Having it there Sat is the plan!


----------



## Courtney Vaughan

kewl!!!!!!


----------



## jboehm

For you stock slash guys I highly recommend the traxxas aluminum shock cap upgrade before the race.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan

or, if you can spend the $$ on the aluminum shocks, they're MUCH more consistent feeling than the plastic ones.....with or without aluminum caps.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan

what do you guys think about opening up the Stock class to 7-cell batteries? When we initially set this up, we compared a regular 6-cell and a regular 7-cell back-to-back, and it was obviously a little faster. However, over the past few months, I've noticed that an expensive, matched 6-cell is as fast or faster than a regular 7-cell......2S lipo is about the same.

The reason I ask is 2-fold: 
1) Traxxas allows 7-cell in their stock class
2) I'm noticing that some of our new guys are running 7-cells anyway, and it's not helping them out, and they're not out-running anyone on the track

input?


----------



## zxeric

Im not one to ask since I've never even had one on the track. I do know that it does need to be as stock as possible and as few changes in the class as possible. You'll run into the same thing as most electric stuff where you start allowing little changes and then the next thing you know just to compete in the "stock" class you'll be spending more than you would to run mod.


----------



## zxeric

BTW- I wont have mine till next week so I guess I'll be missing this race....... Just as well, this will give me some time to practice.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan

The major limitations on these cars are the stock motors, ESC's, and tires......those 3 things will never change. There are no other mods you can do to one of these things no matter how much money you spend that will make you lose a race if you're the best driver that day.


----------



## mmorrow

I will be there running my stock slash with a two cell lipo.
Not sure if I like the idea about a 7cell in the stock class. For the Traxxas spec class that I raced up in Dallas a few weeks ago they would not allow 7cell.
As far as truggy I will be there with my new Mugen MBX6T. 
See ya Saturday


----------



## jboehm

I ran both my 6 cell and 7 cell on Sunday and couldn't distinguish a difference between the two.


----------



## Big Phil

mmorrow said:


> I will be there running my stock slash with a two cell lipo.
> Not sure if I like the idea about a 7cell in the stock class. For the Traxxas spec class that I raced up in Dallas a few weeks ago they would not allow 7cell.
> As far as truggy I will be there with my new Mugen MBX6T.
> See ya Saturday


 They need 7 cell or a 2 cell lipo.. 6 cell seem's to slow.


----------



## mmorrow

looks like I am going to be out voted. : (


----------



## Courtney Vaughan

according to the rules on that traxxas link you posted before the TORC race, they were allowing 7-cells in the stock class....


----------



## jboehm

Why no 1/10 2wd buggy class? Do people not run these anymore?


----------



## Big Phil

jboehm said:


> Why no 1/10 2wd buggy class? Do people not run these anymore?


Sadly no. I hear you though it's my favorite class.


----------



## mmorrow

sorry must of missed that


----------



## Big Phil

mmorrow said:


> looks like I am going to be out voted. : (


I just don't like the idea of battery wars..A cheap 7 cell stick pack will out perform an expensive matched 6 cell.


----------



## mmorrow

that is what drove me away from electric years ago.


----------



## jboehm

Verdict?


----------



## Courtney Vaughan

we're not necessarily voting here Mark........just some discussion.

the rules still stand at this time:

stock CORR class requires 6-cell battery or 2S lipo


----------



## Big Phil

mmorrow said:


> that is what drove me away from electric years ago.


 I know what saying..I just think keeping it cheap in the stock class should be #1


----------



## kstoracing

Randomn question about the track. Do they throw some water down for the main or morning runs or is it dry all day? I mean a little dampness in the turns would be nice...lol. 

I guess I just need to focus on staying on my drive line...lol.


----------



## kstoracing

2wd buggy..boo.

Let's do 4wd buggies...lol. All I need is my Lipo Saddle pack now.


----------



## Big Phil

kstoracing said:


> Randomn question about the track. Do they throw some water down for the main or morning runs or is it dry all day? I mean a little dampness in the turns would be nice...lol.
> 
> I guess I just need to focus on staying on my drive line...lol.


I think I'm going to water the edges and keep the line dry. (before the mains)


----------



## kstoracing

Fair enough, thanks.


How about once in the morning and then right before the mains?....lol.
That may be asking to much.


----------



## Big Phil

kstoracing said:


> Fair enough, thanks.
> 
> How about once in the morning and then right before the mains?....lol.
> That may be asking to much.


 Will do.


----------



## kstoracing

Cool. Hopefully, it can stay moist for most of the day.

i remember an indoor track in Sherman, water once in the morning and that was it. It would retain it's moisture all day.


----------



## mofreaka

How many heats per round do u expect for Sat. ?


----------



## kstoracing

Heck probably at least 8. The more slashes that show up the more heats unless he throws them in motor cross style.


----------



## mmorrow

I will be running stock and mod slash. yea baby
oh yea truggy too.


----------



## Big Phil

mmorrow said:


> I will be running stock and mod slash. yea baby
> oh yea truggy too.


What shocks are you running on your mod. I ran mine this afternoon it felt great but i did blow out a shock..And the traxxas brushless system is more than enough.lol


----------



## Courtney Vaughan

get the aluminum traxxas shock set


----------



## jboehm

ugg, guess I broke a bolt sunday. Phil, you guys have any 3mm long allen head screws?


----------



## Big Phil

Courtney Vaughan said:


> get the aluminum traxxas shock set


They look very cheap..If you know what i mean. Have you heard of Anyone trying some losi or ase shocks? I have an old xxxt that may lose hers soon.

And I'm not sure on the 3mm screws jboehm..call tomorrow and ask jeff I'm off on Wednesday's and Thursday's.


----------



## wily

Hey CV....how about buggy shocks in mod slash?


----------



## Big Phil

I was thinking about that to willy..You would need some soft springs though.


----------



## mmorrow

I am running the stock shocks with the alum. caps. Although Traxxas just sent me a care package for winning the race up in Dallas. It included the shock set that CV said to get. I have run those also and the work well enough for me. I do not what it to get out of hand with the things. 
Look me up at the track if you cant find the screws you need.
Can I sipe my tires for the stock class? If I read the rules right, all it says is stock tires.


----------



## nik77356

Mark, in the spirit of a "spec" class I don't think siping tires is right. I'd be all over it for mod though


----------



## Big Phil

nik77356 said:


> Mark, in the spirit of a "spec" class I don't think siping tires is right. I'd be all over it for mod though


Why not?Other racers could do the same if it worked and if they jack'em up i could sell them some new tires..:rotfl:


----------



## Courtney Vaughan

mmorrow said:


> I am running the stock shocks with the alum. caps. Although Traxxas just sent me a care package for winning the race up in Dallas. It included the shock set that CV said to get. I have run those also and the work well enough for me. I do not what it to get out of hand with the things.
> Look me up at the track if you cant find the screws you need.
> Can I sipe my tires for the stock class? If I read the rules right, all it says is stock tires.


Phil, are you talking about the actual Traxxas brand shocks, or the billet aluminum looking ones that place like Amainhobbies also sells? The traxxas ones did not feel cheap in any way, and they are MUCH more consistent feeling....MUCH more!

Mark, sipe away if you want.......you won't need it if you stay in the racing line though.

Traxxas Slash trucks are ALL about upgrading and fun, and I'm not going to stop people from making changes that they want, as long as they run the major things that level the playing field for all: stock motor, stock ESC, stock tires, and 6-cell battery (or 2S lipo). There's not another trick that you can do to these cars that will make you out-run someone on the straight-away with full power, or make you clear a jump that nobody else can.


----------



## Guffinator

Courtney Vaughan said:


> There's not another trick that you can do to these cars that will make you out-run someone on the straight-away with full power, or make you clear a jump that nobody else can.


What was the word on that buggy body CV? I'm strongly thinking that body would help in jumping (therefore I'm going to try it), the stock body acts like a parachute.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan

I will allow it...........


----------



## madf1man

BOOOOO! I never saw no volkswagen racin in the CORR series! Thats just a personal opinion there of course. I like the scale realism about our CORR trucks is all and if I had a real one and was in a real race with a volkwagen I'd would not just pass it but run threw it accidently.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan

qwitcherbichin Trey!!!


----------



## Big Phil

madf1man said:


> BOOOOO! I never saw no volkswagen racin in the CORR series! Thats just a personal opinion there of course. I like the scale realism about our CORR trucks is all and if I had a real one and was in a real race with a volkwagen I'd would not just pass it but run threw it accidently.


I'm with you on this one..It does look cool and prob works better but it's not a CORR truck.Hey courtney what about these guy's that are cutting the fenders off the truck body is that ok?


----------



## Courtney Vaughan

yep.........no rules on body modifications at this time.

Again fellas, we'll be revisiting ALL of our race rules toward the end of the season to suit up for the 2010 season. Let's just let these new CORR and 1/8 Electric classes see what they can do for now.......they're both too new to start imposing any highly detailed rules


----------



## zxeric

madf1man said:


> BOOOOO! I never saw no volkswagen racin in the CORR series! Thats just a personal opinion there of course. I like the scale realism about our CORR trucks is all and if I had a real one and was in a real race with a volkwagen I'd would not just pass it but run threw it accidently.


Kinda like how you would run your le mans prototype bodies on the M18 while we all ran stock bodies ! But if theres going to be crying involved I wont get the bug body.

Edit- for the record, im all for keeping it spec.


----------



## Guffinator

I was planning on getting the Bug body myself out of shere performance. I could be wrong, but in theory I think it would perform much better on the jumps.


----------



## zxeric

My offroad skills are lacking and was getting it for the coolness because of the bug that I have sitting in my garage ! I doubt I would gain anything from it but just as well ! The truck bodys are just as cool.


----------



## Big Phil

Guffinator said:


> I was planning on getting the Bug body myself out of shere performance. I could be wrong, but in theory I think it would perform much better on the jumps.


I'm sure it will. A lot less fender to catch air.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan

I refuse to deny people to "push the envelope" on learning what does/doesn't work for now. If I do that, we will never learn anything more about the class.......

The only problems I will have with modifications, is when I see something that gives a BLATENT advantage. Like something that allows you to straight up run a perfectly equivalent vehicle down on the straight, or to jump 25-30% farther, etc....


----------



## Donnie Hayden

LOL! Are you going to paint marks on the track with numbers to see if someone is jumping farther?


----------



## Courtney Vaughan

no, but if someone's truck can clear a jump that nobody else's can, I'll be checking it out


----------



## Big Phil

Donnie Hayden said:


> LOL! Are you going to paint marks on the track with numbers to see if someone is jumping farther?


It's not about jumping farther..It's control.


----------



## Donnie Hayden

haha. Im just BS'n with ya CV.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan

I now......

DH, you still looking for an RC18? I have an RC18B RTR with mamba brushless and a 2S lipo that I'll let go for $75


----------



## madf1man

As a track owner I felt it was my responsability to everyone to ck out all the possible racing options we could offer so as to insure an enjoyable racing experience for everyone. Yeah, thats it! 


zxeric said:


> Kinda like how you would run your le mans prototype bodies on the M18 while we all ran stock bodies ! But if theres going to be crying involved I wont get the bug body.
> 
> Edit- for the record, im all for keeping it spec.


----------



## GoFaster

My .02 opinion is that modifying the slash at all and running it in the spec class does NOT make sense. The WHOLE reason about slash racing is that it is cheap to enter, and close racing. You CAN NOT have that with allowing unlimited modifications except for the motor and esc.

Also a Bug body in a CORR class is completely stupid. Especially for a CORR SPEC class. Can I run a truck body on my buggy and still run the buggy class?


----------



## Donnie Hayden

CV, I would really like to get him something in the 1/10 class. From what I have been told the 18th scale stuff is preety much dying off. Didnt Meir sell or is selling that back lot for parking space?


----------



## kstoracing

Why not try cutting vents or breakaway fenders on the body. I myself would probably cut away the fenders anyway.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan

Donnie Hayden said:


> CV, I would really like to get him something in the 1/10 class. From what I have been told the 18th scale stuff is preety much dying off. Didnt Meir sell or is selling that back lot for parking space?


Donnie, get him a Slash then.....that's where all the 1/10 action is at for the moment.


----------



## mmorrow

go slash Donnie!!!
cheaper than anything else, plus you can jump in the pool to clean it off. Like the old days when coffee filter would wash his cars off.


----------



## kstoracing

I don't think the parking lot thing is going to happen. Then again that's per Benny, that I believe is the latest. Spec class usually mean battery, motor, tires. I think that's how the on road people do it right? Bodies are optional. Doesn't cost a thing to cut vents or shave off some of a fender. Besides if it works for one guy this week, the rest will do it next week.


----------



## zxeric

yeah a real spec class would be the same battery too.


----------



## justinspeed79

GoFaster said:


> My .02 opinion is that modifying the slash at all and running it in the spec class does NOT make sense. The WHOLE reason about slash racing is that it is cheap to enter, and close racing. You CAN NOT have that with allowing unlimited modifications except for the motor and esc.
> 
> Also a Bug body in a CORR class is completely stupid. Especially for a CORR SPEC class. Can I run a truck body on my buggy and still run the buggy class?


I completely agree with you. I would also add that the whole idea behind this class is that it's closed wheel racing. Using a different, or open-wheel body, or getting rid of the fenders, completely ruins the scale aspect of it, and completely defeats the purpose of having a closed-wheel fender-banging class. I think having open wheels alone would be a huge advantage over the other racers who don't. Y'all are taking everything that is cool about this class and changing it. By the time y'all finish the rule book for this class these trucks are going to look like over-sized 1/10 buggies, and have hundreds of dollars in aftermarket stuff just to be competitive. Hmmm.... sound just like another class we already have.....

I'm glad I didn't buy one yet. I think I'll wait until next year and see where this goes first.

And CV, please don't take my opinion personally, I know you are just trying to do the impossible, make everyone happy. You DO more for this hobby than most people TALK about doing. Even though I don't really race anymore I still appreciate what you do. Keep up the good work!:cheers:


----------



## Guffinator

Donnie Hayden said:


> CV, I would really like to get him something in the 1/10 class. From what I have been told the 18th scale stuff is preety much dying off. Didnt Meir sell or is selling that back lot for parking space?


You were told wrong.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan

We'll figure it out......let's see where it goes through the remainder of the year.


----------



## xtermenator

GoFaster said:


> My .02 opinion is that modifying the slash at all and running it in the spec class does NOT make sense. The WHOLE reason about slash racing is that it is cheap to enter, and close racing. You CAN NOT have that with allowing unlimited modifications except for the motor and esc.
> 
> Also a Bug body in a CORR class is completely stupid. Especially for a CORR SPEC class. Can I run a truck body on my buggy and still run the buggy class?


you are right on! I'm not a brain surgeon but what part of spec are you guys missing???? Other then batteries it should be left alone. Cutting tires is one thing, it doesn't raise the cost..unless you cut too deep. Different bodies shouldn't be aloud in spec or mod..it is called SLASH class. If you want to run open wheel get an RC10GT or a simular truck. 
Love what your doing CV its a shame there is so much nick picking about spec class. A modification puts you in mod class(what a concept)


----------



## mmorrow

amen!
+ 1 on Gofaster and xtermenator


----------



## zxeric

xtermenator said:


> you are right on! I'm not a brain surgeon but what part of spec are you guys missing???? Other then batteries it should be left alone. Cutting tires is one thing, it doesn't raise the cost..unless you cut too deep. Different bodies shouldn't be aloud in spec or mod..it is called SLASH class. If you want to run open wheel get an RC10GT or a simular truck.
> Love what your doing CV its a shame there is so much nick picking about spec class. A modification puts you in mod class(what a concept)


What part are you missing ? I like the other than batteries part.....If indeed its spec then ALL the batteries should be the same. While we're at it, everybody should have to run the same pinion/spur set up....Like a "spec" class should be.....


----------



## zxeric

And to be honest......This class isnt looking very fun anymore. If everybody is getting so wound up about me wanting to get a different body I can only imagine what its like at the track......


----------



## kstoracing

I really don't see why it's such a big deal about a body. The truck will never clear a jump stock anyway body or no body. If the guy want's to run a bug body I am sure a the amount of drag the other body will be negligible. Most of the time will be spent on the ground anyway where the true time is cut or added.

I would be more worried about the battery and tires than a body. It seems as if "Spec Class" is the wrong label for the class. It really is just a Non-Mod class, or a Chassis class, since that really the only thing that is the same. 

And if you look in the real corr racing the bodies take on damage and tear away, so if you want to really look scale there should be tear away bodies. Cut and velcro the bodies together so when they rub pieces fly off...lol.


----------



## Big Phil

zxeric said:


> And to be honest......This class isnt looking very fun anymore. If everybody is getting so wound up about me wanting to get a different body I can only imagine what its like at the track......


 Surely you can understand the point some of the guys are trying to make it is a good one. It's a CORR (truck) class..I know some think it's just a body Why should it matter? It's much more than that. It changes what the class is. I've been doing a lot of research on this class as far as rules go and very few tracks or clubs allow non CORR Truck bodies. My take on this and i mean (my) take not Mikes hobby shop or gulf coast raceway is lets keep this class true to what it is CORR Trucks. But as of right now you can run what body you want so run the bug.


----------



## xtermenator

zxeric said:


> What part are you missing ? I like the other than batteries part.....If indeed its spec then ALL the batteries should be the same. While we're at it, everybody should have to run the same pinion/spur set up....Like a "spec" class should be.....


Batteries because most tracks are allowing 6 cell or 2 cell lipo so it is batteries not battery. A lttle bit of common sense could go a long way!!


----------



## Guffinator

Holy cow you guys are pissy. Nobody's getting wound up. Racing these things is NOTHING BUT A BLAST. How about we all drop the whining and complaining and just enjoy the toys eh?


----------



## darrenwilliams

You tell 'em Guff


----------



## Courtney Vaughan

+1 for Guff......

you guys are losing your minds getting so worked up about this subject. This is NOT, AND WILL NEVER BE ROAR OR RC PRO!!!! I will NOT allow nit-picking rules to take the fun out of this class! We all started this class for FUN. If a dude wants to run a bug body, then he can run a bug body. Trust me, he IS not going to be more aerodynamic than you! Stuff like these debates you guys have going on here are all theoretical, and you're talking about stuff that you don't even know if it will have any affect at all!! 

FROM DAY 1 with HARC, I have told everyone, we WILL NOT be full of rules and regulations.....this is for fun, first and foremost. 

This isn't 1/10 2wd electric stock, mod, 17T, unlimited, blah blah blah.....the CORR classes are FOR FUN only, and as long as I'm organizing it, that's the way it will stay.

The priority of this class is to bring people into the hobby. The type of person that we want to start racing these things with us is going to want to do little customizations/mods to their cars to personalize them, and as long as they aren't blatent advantages, they will be allowed.

How about this.....you guys that want us to run this thing bone stock for everyone, you want me to tell you to take the aluminum shock caps off and we can all drag-arse around the track when we blow a shock every heat? You want me to tell you guys that Lipo is no longer allowed? Because in reality, a lipo is FASTER than a 7-cell, but nobody seems to want to allow 7-cells?

Remember, THIS IS FOR FUN!!!!!!!!


----------



## jboehm

I don't care what you guys do to the rules my slash is staying stock. Do any of you 2s lipo guys clear the jump on the front straight?


----------



## madf1man

If your talking below the drivers stand I can roll over the first jump over to the right and punch it and if I keep traction I can just make that first jump sometimes! On the bigger jump around the corner I can go wide around the entry and hit it perfect. This is stock slash accept aluminum shocks with 7.4 lipo


----------



## madf1man

Things always get blown out over the internet. This is all good fun stuff in the end and racing this weekend will be fun no doubt. Eric don't give up, you already know all this and racing the Slash truck is a blast I promise. Bring both bodies and run em both then we'll all know!


----------



## Guffinator

jboehm said:


> I don't care what you guys do to the rules my slash is staying stock. Do any of you 2s lipo guys clear the jump on the front straight?


I clear that jump and I use NiMH's....of course I lost that last race due to the body 'parachuting' over that jump on the last lap :headknock


----------



## Courtney Vaughan

A bone-stocker w/6-cell can clear all jumps on the track (except the triple becomes a double-single), and the large double coming around the corner after the straight. I can't even clear that one with my lipo and I tried it every which way.


----------



## kstoracing

I think I can clear it with my Losi. I had a 14t on it before so I may have a better chance with a 13t. I cased the last jump so I will have to test my theory anyway at least once.


----------



## jboehm

My slash will not clear the jump by the pit lane. Guess I need to learn a few more of those "stock" tricks.


----------



## Big Phil

jboehm said:


> My slash will not clear the jump by the pit lane. Guess I need to learn a few more of those "stock" tricks.


Do you roll the first one then nail it..?


----------



## jboehm

Big Phil said:


> Do you roll the first one then nail it..?


come out of the turn at part throttle then nail it through the jump.


----------



## Big Phil

jboehm said:


> come out of the turn at part throttle then nail it through the jump.


The first one is a roller try that and you should have no problem nailing the jump.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan

are we talking about the same jump? right in front of the pits? If so, everyone I watched (including myself) was jumping the first 2 and rolling the third.

Jboehm.....if you're talking about making the triple, it ain't gonna happen.....even with a mod


----------



## Big Phil

Courtney Vaughan said:


> are we talking about the same jump? right in front of the pits? If so, everyone I watched (including myself) was jumping the first 2 and rolling the third.
> 
> Jboehm.....if you're talking about making the triple, it ain't gonna happen.....even with a mod


There is 4 well the roller is right after the turn. If you wanna clear the jump you have to roll the roller..You can't jump it if you do you can't get the speed you need. Dang it I've confused myself.


----------



## kstoracing

lol, that one even gives the track builder problems hunh....lol.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan

ok....yeah, your right. I noticed that when you come out of that chicane, if your tires aren't on the ground and lined up when you hit the throttle, you won't make it.

I wasn't remembering that little roller....


----------



## Big Phil

Courtney Vaughan said:


> ok....yeah, your right. I noticed that when you come out of that chicane, if your tires aren't on the ground and lined up when you hit the throttle, you won't make it.
> 
> I wasn't remembering that little roller....


The layout is really simple but i like it..Mod slash has no problems getting over all the jumps. The only jump that gives stock fits is the double by the pits you really can't case it no matter what you do. I've learned alot from this layout and have some good ideas for the next one.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan

yeah, I started rolling that big jump along that double by the pit tables.....tried jumping it every which way with the stock slash and just couldn't clear it. Would rather not break the truck and just go a 1/10 second slower each lap.

Also found that it was dang hard not to over jump it and slap the chassis on that same jump with my 1/8. If you carry ANY speed going up it, it's like you're going to over jump and as hard as that surface is, I'm thinking I'm going to roll that jump with the 1/8 too so as not to incur damage, and just tuck up the inside of the turn and hope for a better line going into the next turn. Again, would rather lose 1/10 second a lap and make it up in other areas, than start killing servos, cracking tanks, motor cases, etc...


----------



## kstoracing

CV, were you running a 13t or 14t bell, I forgot I had a 14t bell. I may be able to clear it once the engine is nice and warm. I cased it with the 14t so I may be able to accelerate a little better with the 13t. I am thinking that GRP may have enough umph to get me over. I'll try it once or twice.


----------



## Big Phil

kstoracing said:


> CV, were you running a 13t or 14t bell, I forgot I had a 14t bell. I may be able to clear it once the engine is nice and warm. I cased it with the 14t so I may be able to accelerate a little better with the 13t. I am thinking that GRP may have enough umph to get me over. I'll try it once or twice.


You were having problems getting over it with 1/8? And a 13 is what you should run on this layout.


----------



## Big Phil

Courtney Vaughan said:


> yeah, I started rolling that big jump along that double by the pit tables.....tried jumping it every which way with the stock slash and just couldn't clear it. Would rather not break the truck and just go a 1/10 second slower each lap.
> 
> Also found that it was dang hard not to over jump it and slap the chassis on that same jump with my 1/8. If you carry ANY speed going up it, it's like you're going to over jump and as hard as that surface is, I'm thinking I'm going to roll that jump with the 1/8 too so as not to incur damage, and just tuck up the inside of the turn and hope for a better line going into the next turn. Again, would rather lose 1/10 second a lap and make it up in other areas, than start killing servos, cracking tanks, motor cases, etc...


I'm having to let off so i don't over shoot the landing. With 1/8


----------



## Courtney Vaughan

my xray runs a 16T stock......I have NO problems getting over that double, it's going too far that's the problem. Seems like if I carry any speed around that corner, I'm going to overshoot it. I tried jamming on the breaks and going to the inside and still over jumped it. I'll try it again a few different ways Saturday morning.....maybe I can figure it out.

did anyone try Panther Switches out there? I had good luck with worn down Bowtie M3's, and I'm thinking switches might be good as well.


----------



## Big Phil

Courtney Vaughan said:


> my xray runs a 16T stock......I have NO problems getting over that double, it's going too far that's the problem. Seems like if I carry any speed around that corner, I'm going to overshoot it. I tried jamming on the breaks and going to the inside and still over jumped it. I'll try it again a few different ways Saturday morning.....maybe I can figure it out.
> 
> did anyone try Panther Switches out there? I had good luck with worn down Bowtie M3's, and I'm thinking switches might be good as well.


If it's not dusty the switches should work. I'm going to try and keep the edges wet and the groove clean this weekend.


----------



## kstoracing

Hey, if you need any help just announce it. You have a few people helping you myself included.

I just got a new set of Calibers, so I will see how they work. I read that it works well on the hard packed stuff.


----------



## kstoracing

Yeah, I think the 13t will do the trick. 

16T stock on the 808, I'd go down on the bell and see what happens.


----------



## cjtamu

Karl, but a 13T in the 8ight and forget about it. Unless you're on a really big, flowing track you don't need that 14. I ran a 13 at Ncontrol and still didn't wind it all the way out.

CV, what's the rule on the Stock CORR class? I know the SC10's can run, but what about motor? The 12T motors I have are much faster than the ones in the Slash. Have y'all figured out yet what's comparable?


----------



## Courtney Vaughan

Karl.........I don't need more torque....again, I'm OVER jumping it.

Chris........I've watched two difference SC10 RTR's on two seperate occasions, and their stock motor is maybe just a HAIR faster on the top end, but the truck does not have the same torque and traction that the Slash does. It's also a little smoother in some sections, but doesn't take the really hard hits that the Slash does. They're a little different, but very equally matched when it comes to lap times.

The SC10 RTR with stock motor, ESC, tires, and a 6-cell battery or 2S lipo are allowed in the stock class.


----------



## Big Phil

kstoracing said:


> Hey, if you need any help just announce it. You have a few people helping you myself included.
> 
> I just got a new set of Calibers, so I will see how they work. I read that it works well on the hard packed stuff.


We've been waiting on those let me know how they work..And thanks i will need some help i would like to sweep the grove after every round..Should only take about 5 min.


----------



## cjtamu

Yeah, but I don't want to buy the RTR, I have enough gear to build 2 kits. I have a T4 that hasn't been raced in over a year LOL. If I run stock SC10 motor, tires, etc. but different speedo and servo does that bump it to Mod? Not a problem, just trying to figure out which way to go. May even run it as a Mod and just run one of the motors I already have.


----------



## kstoracing

CV, I was talking about the one in front of the pits. The one on the infield everyone over jumps. I was trying to go triple instead of the single double there.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan

servo, no

ESC, yes

Even with a stock motor, there are other ESC's that are smoother and more powerful than the stock, and I just can't allow that. You can pick up a stock SC200 ESC for $30-40 on Ebay or RC Tech


----------



## rex cars

what time will the track open?


----------



## Big Phil

rex cars said:


> what time will the track open?


8am


----------



## Courtney Vaughan

kstoracing said:


> CV, I was talking about the one in front of the pits. The one on the infield everyone over jumps. I was trying to go triple instead of the single double there.


Oh.....that's kind of what I was thinking.

I could make that triple, but not consistently, and when I did, there was no possible way to slow down with out going WAY wide and basically bouncing off the pipe.

I talked to Smiley and he didn't seem to think anyone was doing the triple because you couldn't slow down in time.


----------



## Smiley

Courtney,

That Double-Single was just not ment to be turned into a Triple. Its much faster and much more consistant if you just Downside the Double, and roll the Roller after it. As far as tires go, Switches did work last Sunday, even with some dust. I was testing some out with AKA Foam, which worked very well. I also liked some worn AKA City Blocks, with the Tips worn off. They worked Great as well.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan

That's what I was thinking.....is that it just looked like a triple, but wasn't meant that way.


----------



## madf1man

Sat is gonna be 8am or 9am open. Trying to read thru all this I see both times mentioned. Which is it to be?


----------



## rex cars

9am if you are using reverse:biggrin:


----------



## Big Phil

rex cars said:


> 9am if you are using reverse:biggrin:


Smart arse..:rotfl: the track opens at 9 but i get there at 8 so if others do thats cool..


----------



## killerkustoms

All this Slash talk and expected racing I'm gonna have to pack some Red Bull just to stay awake before my nitro racing.:headknock


----------



## Big Phil

killerkustoms said:


> All this Slash talk and expected racing I'm gonna have to pack some Red Bull just to stay awake before my nitro racing.:headknock


Don't be hating..Cuz your gas car is slower than the elec one's..:rotfl:


----------



## mmorrow

just heard that JB is running slash this weekend. Sounds like we got a race! oh yea

BTW I have some used 1/2 offset truggy wheels for sell. some with tires some without. My new truggy uses 0 offset. Trey I can hook you up with some. Look me up at the track.


----------



## madf1man

Me likes em soft!


----------



## mmorrow

got em


----------



## killerkustoms

BTW I have some used 1/2 offset truggy wheels for sell. some with tires some without. My new truggy uses 0 offset. Trey I can hook you up with some. Look me up at the track.[/quote]

Mark how much for a set tire/wheel?


----------



## Courtney Vaughan

Alright....less than 24 hours to go folks!

I will tell you that my phone and email has been blowing up with people asking questions and telling me they're coming!


----------



## mmorrow

most are brand new only mounted
30 for a set of 4


----------



## Courtney Vaughan

Come onnnnnnnnn 5 O'clock!!!! I'm a little useless at work today.....zoned out on how much fun tomorrow is going to be!!!


----------



## zxeric

I wish my slash was here............ Sucks that im going to miss out.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan

you ordered it and it didn't make it in time?


----------



## mmorrow

for those of yall wanting a slash, talk to phil or jeff and they can work with you. There is no reason to order online. There price will be as good as what you can find at most online stores, unless it is used. 
You never know unless you ask
It is called no shame


----------



## cjtamu

Mark "No Shame" Morrow. I like it LOL.


----------



## wily

CV....How about a 10 minute main in mod slash? Phil did last sat. and it was great.

Willy


----------



## Courtney Vaughan

hey man, I game for whatever you guys want to do. However, just make sure that ya'll talk to EVERYONE running in that class and make sure they agree to it.


----------



## rodgedaddy

is the clock really moving this slow?


----------



## zxeric

I bought it used on rctech...... And I knew when I bought it I wouldnt get it in time. 

And Im all for local shop support but the boss didnt approve a new purchase.......Plus its going to be hard enough to convince her that I need to buy a threaded barrel for my 10/22 in the same month.


----------



## jboehm

zxeric said:


> I bought it used on rctech...... And I knew when I bought it I wouldnt get it in time.
> 
> And Im all for local shop support but the boss didnt approve a new purchase.......Plus its going to be hard enough to convince her that I need to buy a threaded barrel for my 10/22 in the same month.


Sounds like you need a new boss.


----------



## madf1man

And why do you need a threaded barrel for your 10/22!!? I did for the 45 in the house and the 223 for fun.


----------



## justinspeed79

zxeric said:


> I bought it used on rctech...... And I knew when I bought it I wouldnt get it in time.
> 
> And Im all for local shop support but the boss didnt approve a new purchase.......Plus its going to be hard enough to convince her that I need to buy a threaded barrel for my 10/22 in the same month.


What is a threaded barrel? I love 10/22's. I have the old/short/small barrel version, and hope to be acquiring then newer/bigger SS version soon.

I don't mean to get off topic, but since the subject came up, do any of y'all know where to get some decent .40S&W for a good price? I'm just looking for some decent target grade stuff, nothing fancy.


----------



## Big Phil

The Track should be sweet tomorrow! I done some repairs and hit the track with the compacter Today SUPER smooth..Traction should not be a problem by race time..I ran my slash today with 5 others man that was some fun fender rubbing.:biggrin: Wish i was racing with yall tomorrow..I may show up at the river track next time..


Thanks for the plug mark.lol


----------



## kstoracing

who says you cant race. I'll get on the Mike...lol.


----------



## zxeric

justinspeed79 said:


> What is a threaded barrel? I love 10/22's. I have the old/short/small barrel version, and hope to be acquiring then newer/bigger SS version soon.
> 
> I don't mean to get off topic, but since the subject came up, do any of y'all know where to get some decent .40S&W for a good price? I'm just looking for some decent target grade stuff, nothing fancy.


Threaded aluminum barrel to accept a silencer ! I'll still need to get the silencer and tax stamp(to be able to own a silencer) but i'l be on my way !


----------



## Courtney Vaughan

MAN! What a day! 95 entries!!!

I'll post more details, but here's a little snippet!


----------



## cjtamu

What a fun day. CV and Phil and rest of the Mike's crew, thanks for all the hard work. Love the layout Phil, that's what I'm talking about. Great for 1/8 but we can run the 1/10 without picking parts up every round LOL. 4wd Mod is such a blast to drive. Obviously, Earl had been putting in some wheel time when I wasn't looking, I'm going to have to catch up. Derek Buster says he's bringing his to the next race at Mike's also. If anybody else has one let's get 'em out there.


----------



## jason douget

*mikes*

had a great BUSY time with all you guys - look forward to doing it again soon


----------



## Big Phil

jason douget said:


> had a great BUSY time with all you guys - look forward to doing it again soon


 I'm glad you had fun..That truggy of yours was fast..Are you coming out this weekend?


----------



## madf1man

Welcome aboard J-man. You'll get a whole different point of view on just about any subject you can imagine here. Scary sometimes!
:brew: back at ya!


----------



## jason douget

Big Phil said:


> I'm glad you had fun..That truggy of yours was fast..Are you coming out this weekend?


on sunday probably, my buggy is faster though - i am having a wicked twitching problem with my truggy futaba brushless servo (bls351) and i couldnt turn - think im gonna return it and stick with my hitec7955tg bad a-- servo.


----------



## jason douget

madf1man said:


> Welcome aboard J-man. You'll get a whole different point of view on just about any subject you can imagine here. Scary sometimes!
> :brew: back at ya!


thanks man - already learning that - i cant believe all the worries about electric versus nitro - it makes me wanna drink - ALOT- when i read the threads - i appreciate the welcome


----------



## killerkustoms

CV just windering when the pointswill be updated from past weeked race?


----------



## Courtney Vaughan

by the end of the week............


----------

